# Ribs are on...



## Larry D. (Jan 15, 2007)

Three racks, cooking over lump with a few chunks of maple wood mixed in.  I'll try to get some pics of the finished product before they're devoured.

The Stoker is holding the temperature at 225 +/- about 1 degree, based on my occasional observations. Not bad, considering that it's pretty breezy (though not cold at all) today.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sure your ribs will be great, but I'll take some of that "...not cold at all today."

Coming to you live from ice covered and now starting to snow, Metropolitan Detroit.


----------



## Finney (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sure your ribs will be great also.

Coming from "warm enough to walk a mile in my short sleeve shirt at lunch" Charleston, SC.
p.s. It would have been hot if it wasn't breezy.


----------



## Larry D. (Jan 15, 2007)

It's supposed to be cool again by mid-week (40's, which I realize would qualify as a heat wave to some parts of the country).  But I'm enjoying it today!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 15, 2007)

Go Larry, cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Need picy of riby


----------



## john a (Jan 15, 2007)

Been about four hours now, we're probably going to see pic's of the bones.


----------



## gator1 (Jan 15, 2007)

ribs = gators favorite.

Its too cold to 'que here, need pictures, want pictures, must have...

Gator


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 15, 2007)

gator said:
			
		

> ribs = gators favorite.
> 
> Its too cold to 'que here, need pictures, want pictures, must have...
> 
> Gator


Too cold!!    :roll:


----------



## gator1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Man I know, but it is dang cold out there! Us poor texas folks cant take no cold!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 15, 2007)

gator said:
			
		

> Man I know, but it is dang cold out there! Us poor texas folks cant take no cold!


Hey Griff what do you think  

Just kidding Gator


----------



## gator1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Im having me a beer and staying inside tonight!  

Larry D, more power to ya!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 15, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was colder in Texas this past weekend than in lower NY!


----------



## john a (Jan 16, 2007)

Where's the pics?


----------



## Larry D. (Jan 16, 2007)

Patience, patience!  The ribs were okay; not as tender as I had hoped. I think I should have left them on a while longer.  They were served along with roasted potatoes and whole-kernel corn, with peach cobbler (and ice cream) for dessert.  Unfortunately, once the food was ready I stopped taking pics, so I can't show you what the plate looked like.






Rubbed and ready to go.  (The lemons came off our lemon plant; no lemons were harmed during the production of these ribs.)





At 3 hours





Temperature is under control!





4.5 hours





More sauce than I usually use, but the family likes them sticky and gooey.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 16, 2007)

Holy cow Batman, those are some terrific looking ribs.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Worth the wait for the pics!
Those are some awesome looking bones


----------



## Finney (Jan 16, 2007)

I want (this)Larry on our team.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 16, 2007)

I'd eat those!


----------



## Larry D. (Jan 16, 2007)

Thank you!    [smilie=vibes.gif]


----------



## JWJR40 (Jan 16, 2007)

Those are some goooood looking ribs


----------



## john a (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm not a "falling off the bone" guy, I like a little "pull" to my ribs so they looked great to me.


----------

